# removing bathroom mirror



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i have a small mirror in my half bath i need to remove from the wall. it is glued on with some sort of adhesive from the builder. I have seen on the tv shows were they just pry it off, but do not want to break it. not worried about resale, just dont like broken glass, i will cut myself no question about it. anybody have any tips they have used to get them off the wall. its small maybe 16"x 30" thanks MIKE


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

Use nylon twine in a sawing motion behind the mirror. Takes two people. The twine will cut through whatever is holding it on.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I removed 3 BIG ones 2 years ago, ....i used a razor blade tu cut through the adhesive and it came right off. Hope this helps!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Trls said:


> Use nylon twine in a sawing motion behind the mirror. Takes two people. The twine will cut through whatever is holding it on.


or ss leader wire and a couple of sticks for handles

put some blue tape on it , that way if it breaks it won't fall all over the place


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> or ss leader wire and a couple of sticks for handles
> 
> put some blue tape on it , that way if it breaks it won't fall all over the place


x2


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

get some braided line and use that. not too sure if mono will break if stretched. if you aren't going to keep it, tape the hell out of it with some duct tape.


----------



## benthook1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*mirror ?*

if the cable saw method doesnt work,, pry it off, and yes it will most likely break,, safety FIRST EYE protection,, ive remodeled countless bathrooms and usually end up on the toilet or lip of the bathtub with a flat shovel in my hand to pry it off, if collateral damage is not an option ,have someone(draw straws):biggrin: hold a piece of paneling /plywood in front as close as possoble to stop pieces from falling everywhere. glass under pressure and breaking will send shards everywhere !! EYE PROTECTION !!!!
good luck -bhook


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks for the tips. I ended up using a piece of 100# spectra line. was able to "saw" through one and a half mastic globs. I stuck a couple of stiff puddy knifes behind it to help get the line in and out from behind the mirror. I heard a small tearing sound. I taped the mirror up with duct tape and started prying with the puddy knifes and moving them down the mirror as i could. popped right off the wall. Good thing i left the little screw in supports under it to catch it. 

Any body need a 20x28" bathroom mirror, its now for sale in the classifieds, $50.

Thanks again MIKE


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

just for yalls amusement, i got the mirror off without breaking it, then this morning i knocked something against it in the garage and it broke. so much for the effort.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

there's the murphy fella again..........lol. you got it off without breaking it and that's all that matters.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

fishinfool said:


> just for yalls amusement, i got the mirror off without breaking it, then this morning i knocked something against it in the garage and it broke. so much for the effort.


:rotfl:

We must be related! :spineyes:


----------

